# 69 GTO parts help



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

ANYONE recognize these parts and where they should go? :surprise:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

EP Goat said:


> ANYONE recognize these parts and where they should go? :surprise:


#1 , #5 , and the one un-numbered in the upper left top are for the emergency brake cable that runs under the car. The bigger one hooks to your trans crossmember and the two similar sized ones hook to the outer holes in the rear floor crossmember as I recall. Download the Ames online Pontiac GTO catalog and I think they will have a view of it. If you don't already have it, get a factory shop manual through Ames as well. It'll help. :thumbsup:


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like you have 2 headlight actuator springs and 2 headlight actuator levers. Im starting work on my hidden headlights this week and have the assembly in my shed only its dark wight now I cant see all the parts. Here's a picture of spring and lever. good luck


----------

